# CH/MH breedings



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

If anyone knows of anyone who has an upcoming breeding with a CH/MH parent could you send me a pm. I know this is searching for a needle in a haystack. I don't want this to be a show field debate. This type of breeding fits both of our needs in our next lab and our personal schedules. WE are ready to find the new pup as our youngest is now 7 1/2. (BLADES'SON)


----------



## Kempel20 (Apr 11, 2011)

Check Deep Run Retrievers in Virginia. They have 2 CH/MH males. They have a website, and usually always have litters available.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

thanks not for moving a resonable post to the classifieds


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah not sure why they moved your post to the obscure classified forum. Anyhow check out www.kerrybrooksvince.com
Best of luck


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

CH/MH Rio has a few litters coming up. Just contact his owner. http://www.tiogaretrievers.com/?page_id=7

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I also did a breeding yesterday between my gal Amy.. http://www.tiogaretrievers.com/?page_id=21



and Deep Runs Casablanca. Casey needs 1 more pass for his master and I believe 1 major for his CH. I did see Casey in person and liked him very much. He's very balanced and a good mover.










Angie


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice looking dog


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

PM sent to you


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I get why the thread was moved to the wanted section, but I also see that you've requested PM info, and are not, in my opinion, seeking to tee-up some workaround bogus cheater for something that belongs on the classifieds. I left the one version of the thread on the wanted section, but have moved a copy back to RTF.

I'll send you a PM with my suggestion, and cc the breeder whom I think could be helpful.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Cresthill kennels in Virginia is "doing the dual" these days. Check our their website.


----------



## 1morex (Aug 10, 2010)

Angie B said:


> I also did a breeding yesterday between my gal Amy.. http://www.tiogaretrievers.com/?page_id=21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW really nice looking bitch you have there! Can you tell me the weight and height at the withers of these two dogs. I have started looking for a Lab for retrieving my ducks and running hunt tests with and although am not really ready timewise but could easily change my mind


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

1morex said:


> WOW really nice looking bitch you have there! Can you tell me the weight and height at the withers of these two dogs. I have started looking for a Lab for retrieving my ducks and running hunt tests with and although am not really ready timewise but could easily change my mind


Hmmmmm, I dont think that's AMY.... wrong plumbing for an Amy last I knew.....


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

There are several of us who are doing nice breedings. I am really liking what I'm seeing w/ my CH/MH Goose (CH hiddensprings blue goose MH) pups right now. Of course mom is linebred on CH/MH Bandit too, so hard not to like it all!!!!


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

What CH/MH's do you like? Have you tried contacting their owners and asking about current upcoming litters?  If you like Blades, Kim has a MH son (out of a CH/MH bitch) that may have something that would float your boat... http://www.anewretrievers.com/index.html


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

1morex said:


> WOW really nice looking bitch you have there! Can you tell me the weight and height at the withers of these two dogs. I have started looking for a Lab for retrieving my ducks and running hunt tests with and although am not really ready timewise but could easily change my mind


Amy is 22" and I didn't tape Casey but I'm guessing he's 24". Amy is around 55lbs and when I saw Casey he was in the upper 70's. Yellows and blacks are expected.

Amy has siblings that are MH's, and are or close to being MH's. All are hunted extensively.

Contact me directly and I can send you pics and particulars.

Angie


----------



## 1morex (Aug 10, 2010)

windycanyon said:


> Hmmmmm, I dont think that's AMY.... wrong plumbing for an Amy last I knew.....



If you look closely you will see the picture of Amy above Casey and it is actually a link.;-)


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

Ellison Armfield at Armbrook Labs knows alot about Ch/MH. She's produced three, out of one bitch. She might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## cowtownkay (May 1, 2010)

*CH HRCH Rio MH*



luvmylabs23139 said:


> If anyone knows of anyone who has an upcoming breeding with a CH/MH parent could you send me a pm. I know this is searching for a needle in a haystack. I don't want this to be a show field debate. This type of breeding fits both of our needs in our next lab and our personal schedules. WE are ready to find the new pup as our youngest is now 7 1/2. (BLADES'SON)


Rio has a litter due this week and a deposit on another litter in the Spring. Rio and two of his daughters qualified for the 2012 Master Nationals.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

cowtownkay said:


> Rio has a litter due this week and a deposit on another litter in the Spring. Rio and two of his daughters qualified for the 2012 Master Nationals.


Pictures please Kay,,, They speak a thousand words....

Angie


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

1morex said:


> If you look closely you will see the picture of Amy above Casey and it is actually a link.;-)


Didn't see that, sorry!


----------



## Spartazoo (Sep 28, 2011)

PM sent...If you want a CH/MH you should probably talk to Chris at www.kerrybrook.com...


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

cowtownkay said:


> Rio has a litter due this week and a deposit on another litter in the Spring. Rio and two of his daughters qualified for the 2012 Master Nationals.


I'm getting a "Rio" puppy in "just" 10 days! .... His record for producing MH titled dogs sold me. I hope mine can uphold the record. Waiting on the latest puppy pictures from the breeder..... hint, hint.......


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Billie said:


> I'm getting a "Rio" puppy in "just" 10 days! .... His record for producing MH titled dogs sold me. I hope mine can uphold the record. Waiting on the latest puppy pictures from the breeder..... hint, hint.......


Just hold on to your hat because your gal has plenty of piss and vinegar for anything you throw at her!!! I'm pretty happy with the bunch!!!

Angie


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

I'd look at "Sam". My dog "Dutch" is out of Am/Can UKC CH Poplar Forrest Play It Again Sam MH UD RE WCX CDX. Julie Mach of Highvoltage Retrievers did a repeat bredding on him with her bitch Belle's Image of Tradition. Dutch went 5 for 5 in masters. And achieved both his MH and HRCH title by 2 1/2 yrs old. He did this while also being a fulltime guide dog, having over 2500 birds shot over him -- www.goosehuntinginc.com. Dutch is my first and only dog to ever run in hunt tests. He is amateur trained and handled. His brother "Jet" is also a young Master Hunter. I have been over-the-top happy with Dutch. I know Jet's owner is equally happy.


----------



## trouble (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow I was reading this thread and realized that girl Belle's Image of Tradition is out of a chocolate girl I bred. Ch Rainbo Listen to your heart. One of those should have kept her pups The Hunts bought her from me and Shannon Stone finished her with 2 majors and a group placement. Wow small world. They intended on getting her JH but their focus changed. Have always tried to breed working retrievers that have correct structure. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## awackywabbit (Dec 24, 2012)

mathewrodriguez said:


> I'd look at "Sam". My dog "Dutch" is out of Am/Can UKC CH Poplar Forrest Play It Again Sam MH UD RE WCX CDX. Julie Mach of Highvoltage Retrievers did a repeat bredding on him with her bitch Belle's Image of Tradition. Dutch went 5 for 5 in masters. And achieved both his MH and HRCH title by 2 1/2 yrs old. He did this while also being a fulltime guide dog, having over 2500 birds shot over him -- Dutch is my first and only dog to ever run in hunt tests. He is amateur trained and handled. His brother "Jet" is also a young Master Hunter. I have been over-the-top happy with Dutch. I know Jet's owner is equally happy.


I am getting a pup out of Sam as well. They are about 4 weeks now so should have him home first week or so of February. I am looking forward to this pup and can't wait to see what he can do.


----------



## Redmarklabs (Jan 10, 2013)

I own Jett, MH, one of the Sam/Belle's Tradition pups bred by Julie Mach. Awesome pedigree. 4 CH/MH dogs in the first 6 dogs on the pedigree. Only Belle's Traditon is not at least a CH although she is pointed. Jett is headed to the show ring next week and will be handled by Brian Livingston in order to achieve his CH. We will be breeding his full sister (she only has JH, due to us putting all our energy/funds into Jett) to Rio as soon as our Kaymie comes into season. She was due in December so anytime now. BYW: Belle's Image of Tradition is out of CH Belle Tradition OBroad Reach, MH and CH Rainbo Listen to Your Heart.

I also highly recommend Kerrybrook as well. We have a new girl coming out of Vince this week


----------



## Redmarklabs (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, I also have a young Goose girl that is showing wonderful progress and is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## Steve B. (Jul 20, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Amy is 22" and I didn't tape Casey but I'm guessing he's 24". Amy is around 55lbs and when I saw Casey he was in the upper 70's.
> 
> This dog has a nice top line as well as a gait. His movement was solid and he was in good physical shape. After 2 series, my wife and I both gaited the dog in front of Angie, I also believe Angie took some video, didn't you? He has a good working attitude and personality to boot. We ran along side him in the same MH flight that weekend.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

I have been pondering!! D a n g e r o u s!! ha!!

Angie and cross bench/field breeders, what traits are you achieving using bench labradors in working/field dogs?

Angie, from memory and correct if I am wrong..you were once a dairy farmer. From my limited experience speaking to dairy farmers they may cross Jerseys and Friesians to obtain better quality and quantity. 

After you have a bench and AKC hunt test champion.....who do you breed to .........show or field? 

Are there multiple generations of SH & MH?


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the input and pms. We had a medical situation with FIL and MIL doesn't drive so I've been a bit tied up for the past week. Life is just starting to return to normal.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

> I have been pondering!! D a n g e r o u s!! ha!!
> 
> Angie and cross bench/field breeders, what traits are you achieving using bench labradors in working/field dogs?


A dog that is more structuarlly correct with brains, a sound temperament and good looks



> Angie, from memory and correct if I am wrong..you were once a dairy farmer. From my limited experience speaking to dairy farmers they may cross Jerseys and Friesians to obtain better quality and quantity.


Yes I was,, Thank you for remembering. We didn't cross breed among the species. We stuck with strictly Holsteins. Cattle and hog genetics are far superior to what we do with horses and dogs. It's an agricultural industry. We had a company come out to "map" our herd and they would select bulls from their inventory specifically to compliment each cow. You usually had 3 options per cow. They could predict on any of their bulls the % of prepotency or repeatability their stud had in specific areas. Be it structure or milk/butter fat production.



> After you have a bench and AKC hunt test champion.....who do you breed to .........show or field?


All depends... Are we talking a male CH/MH or a female CH/MH?



> Are there multiple generations of SH & MH?


Within the CH/MH dog or bitch?? I'm not sure what you're asking. 

Angie


----------



## AllAroundLab (Dec 21, 2010)

Aussie said:


> I have been pondering!! D a n g e r o u s!! ha!!
> 
> Angie and cross bench/field breeders, what traits are you achieving using bench labradors in working/field dogs?
> 
> ...


Speaking to the dairy cow question. A common reason to cross Jersey with Holstein (Friesian) is for calving ease in first calf heifers, using a Jersey bull on the Holsteins to get smaller calves. I can't say the crosses we had were all around better than the purebreds, but they did have higher butterfat in their milk than pure Holsteins. 

Whether a cross of show to field lines will be better quality than straight field or straight show depends entirely on your goals, what is quality to you? 

If you cross a CH/MH to a field line dog you will not normally end up with more CH/MHs, the field lines look too different, so if you are trying to get more Ch/MHs you usually stick to show lines. 

Multiple generation CH/MH pedigrees exist, not sure what you are asking exactly.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Nicole said:


> If you like Blades,


Like? I love Blades. What he overcame is amazing. When I was going to get a pup from Magic's litter it was before Blades was a MH. I knew Blades story and having owned a lab that came back from the obiss I wanted that can do spirit. Unfortunately I never got to meet him because he was running a master test when I flew out to get Magic.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

wheelhorse said:


> Ellison Armfield at Armbrook Labs knows alot about Ch/MH. She's produced three, out of one bitch. She might be able to point you in the right direction.


I was totally bummed out but I understand when she decided to spay Pepper. I met Diggs a few times when Magic was a kid. Heck Magic actually met Diggs.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd like to thank everyone for not turning this nasty about field and show. Both live in my house for those that have questioned thru pm. The yellow in my aviator is a Nitro son and the black is the Blades son.


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Just brought home my Goose daughter.love what I am seeing so far


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

kona's mom said:


> Just brought home my Goose daughter.love what I am seeing so far


Glad to know you are home safe!!!!!!!  Red girl (Ready!) is being a gem here too.


----------



## Wazo (Sep 6, 2012)

Love, Love, Love my Goose Girl! Showing lots of promise in the field and is drop dead gorgeous Good luck with her.


----------



## Wazo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the plug for Jett. He left for the Beauty Pagent part today! First show will be next weekend


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Wazo said:


> Thanks for the plug for Jett. He left for the Beauty Pagent part today! First show will be next weekend


Best of luck to Jett! He's a very nice boy and I'm excited for you too.  Keep us posted.


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Ellison just got a major on her MH, Tiger, this weekend. May be another CH/MH this year....

Also, don't forget about those dogs that may have JH or SH or may just be personal hunting dogs. There are a few CHs out there that could do the work, but their owners don't have the experience or time to do it themselves or the money to send them off. You would be surprised whats out there once you start digging and asking questions.

My young girl has 8 points, a JH, 3 legs of her SH and hopefully will be running master this fall. Her sire is a personal gun dog. 

Sue Puff


----------



## Redmarklabs (Jan 10, 2013)

I will definitely keep you posted! I plan on taking my Goose girl out to some small shows and show her myself.


----------



## Redmarklabs (Jan 10, 2013)

And in addition to all the above dogs/breeders mentioned, the age of frozen semen opens up the possiblity of sires that are no longer with us. I have 2 pups out of Ch/Mh Ruthless Blazing Brentley and he's been dead for years.


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

suepuff said:


> Ellison just got a major on her MH, Tiger, this weekend. May be another CH/MH this year....
> 
> Also, don't forget about those dogs that may have JH or SH or may just be personal hunting dogs. There are a few CHs out there that could do the work, but *their owners don't have the experience or time to do it themselves or the money to send them off.* You would be surprised whats out there once you start digging and asking questions.
> 
> ...


You got that right.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Angie B said:


> A dog that is more structuarlly correct with brains, a sound temperament and good looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry typo..should have been CH/MH.

Thanks for the replies. Angie I agree with completely, wish there were EBV's in field labradors. 

Genetics is fun. No? Yes? Sometimes? 

When dai


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

suepuff said:


> Ellison just got a major on her MH, Tiger, this weekend. May be another CH/MH this year....
> 
> Also, don't forget about those dogs that may have JH or SH or may just be personal hunting dogs. There are a few CHs out there that could do the work, but their owners don't have the experience or time to do it themselves or the money to send them off. You would be surprised whats out there once you start digging and asking questions.
> 
> ...


I'm always open to new blood regardless of the titles,,, Just give me a pedigree... ;-)

Angie


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

Redmarklabs said:


> And in addition to all the above dogs/breeders mentioned, the age of frozen semen opens up the possiblity of sires that are no longer with us. I have 2 pups out of Ch/Mh Ruthless Blazing Brentley and he's been dead for years.


Yep, this year I got a litter out of my girl, Cora, by Ch Topforms Edward MH, QAA. He's been gone for 12 years and the collection was 16 years old. 

She's about 6 months old in these pictures.


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

She looks great Kathleen!


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

upcoming breeding of a stud with 3 of 4 Grandparents are CH/MH's and the sire of the bitch was a CH and a CAFC


----------



## Rick Vaughan (Sep 4, 2012)

_*Kathleen...that's a beautiful young bitch! She's a looker and I bet she'll be a great working dog!*_


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> upcoming breeding of a stud with 3 of 4 Grandparents are CH/MH's and the sire of the bitch was a CH and a CAFC


Who's litter is this?


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

suepuff said:


> There are a few CHs out there that could do the work, but their owners don't have the experience or time to do it themselves or the money to send them off. You would be surprised whats out there once you start digging and asking questions.
> 
> My young girl has 8 points, a JH, 3 legs of her SH and hopefully will be running master this fall. Her sire is a personal gun dog.
> 
> Sue Puff


Or sometimes a person just simply does not want the dog out on the road away from them. Part of the search requires researching the pedigree and I get that. When I committed to Magic's litter and in the show world ya agree to a lot for the pick that has nothing to do with puppy price in dollars (before the breeding) Blades was not a MH. I knew his story before the MH. Having owned a lab that overcame major challenges (severe fibrocartilaginous embolism) I knew I wanted a pup from him. I also knew the dams pedigree (sire was a MH littermate to a CH/SH) and a few things about the dam that now that she is 11 and no longer co owned well. She had a sliptie and according to xray no pups 2 days before going duck hunting thanksgiving morning. She had three pups that morning including BOB (now Montie) BOB = born on boat.
So Magics mom jumped off the boat, grabbed the duck, got back on the boat, and popped out BOB.
Other than cloning him, how do you find those working show lines? Just kidding about the cloning.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Redmarklabs said:


> And in addition to all the above dogs/breeders mentioned, the age of frozen semen opens up the possiblity of sires that are no longer with us. I have 2 pups out of Ch/Mh Ruthless Blazing Brentley and he's been dead for years.


The sire does not need to be alive if he has the titles. I am in search of working show lines on both the top and bottom.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> upcoming breeding of a stud with 3 of 4 Grandparents are CH/MH's and the sire of the bitch was a CH and a CAFC


would you mind sending a pm with details? This is really vague.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Sean H said:


> You got that right.


I really like everything I've seen about your dog. I'm looking for that on both the top and bottom.


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

Rick Vaughan said:


> _*Kathleen...that's a beautiful young bitch! She's a looker and I bet she'll be a great working dog!*_


Thanks Rick! I haven't been able to do much bird wise with her since it gets dark so early. But she's a fiend on her cadaver work. And a nut about water.


----------

